# Reshiram VS Zekrom!



## Tyler (May 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sex_ 



Team Reshiram


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

Zekrom     .


----------



## Punpun (May 31, 2010)

Zekrom. :33


----------



## Rhythmic (May 31, 2010)

Team Zekrom.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Haha four and oh, Zekrom.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 31, 2010)

Zekrom rules all. most badass pokemon made in years


----------



## Tyler (May 31, 2010)

Zekrom is pretty cool I gotta admit.


----------



## scerpers (May 31, 2010)

Zekrom             .


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2010)

Zekrom, easily.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 31, 2010)

Reshiram. 

Just to be different.


----------



## Nois (May 31, 2010)

Reshiram, because white on black just flashed before my eyes and i just focused more on the left side of the pic I've seen.


----------



## Kelsey (May 31, 2010)

Zekrom ftw.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 31, 2010)

Wish I could be different, but the truth is the truth.
Zekrom all the way.


----------



## dreams lie (May 31, 2010)

I saw the black one first, but I like the white one's design better.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 31, 2010)

zekrom, nothing against reshiram's design either though


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Reshiram has props for a cool design but i go with my heart....and it says Zekrom


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jun 1, 2010)

i like reshiram better
zekrom's feet look like palkia's


----------



## Random Man2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Based on appearance alone, I like Reshiram more.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Jun 1, 2010)

I actually prefer Reshiram's design, but his pose in the official art makes him look a little retarded. If they can fix that then I'll be getting black.


----------



## ??? (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll go with Zekrom.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 1, 2010)

Reshiram.

Both look pretty awesome, though.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 1, 2010)

Reshiram. I think the name sounds catchy, too. xD
ROM and RAM.. computer terms? o__o They both look cool.


----------



## bug_ninja (Jun 1, 2010)

Reshirom, even though I think they're equally badass.


----------



## bug_ninja (Jun 1, 2010)

Of relevance to these two:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm gonna vote neither because I think the 3rd pokemon of the trio will be too awesome for the both of them


----------



## Nois (Jun 1, 2010)

Ceiling and Basement Cats


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 2, 2010)

Zekrom his design is pure bad ass.


----------



## Peter (Jun 2, 2010)

zekrom is so badass


----------



## Liquid Sun (Jun 2, 2010)

Both are cool, but I like Zekrom more.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, the black one would be cooler if he did not have arms.  I really hate how they decided to give a lot of the bird/dragons huge unrealistic claws.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 2, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Well, the black one would be cooler if he did not have arms.  *I really hate how they decided to give a lot of the bird/dragons huge unrealistic claws.*





Cannot comprehend.

I mean... have you seen Blastoise?


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 2, 2010)

Zekrom

mecha dragon is made of win


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2010)

Zekrom


----------



## Sen (Jun 3, 2010)

Neither of them really struck me too much, anyway I will probably pick based on the second type that they have   Otherwise just on appearance I don't really have a preference yet.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm still not totally sure on which name is which....but I like the white one better.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 3, 2010)

That's Reshiram :33


----------



## PopePopo (Jun 3, 2010)

i can see images ?


----------



## Asriel (Jun 4, 2010)

Zekrom! 

Reshiram's cool too though... Just not as much... 



I wonder how our opinions would differ if they were differently colored?


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 5, 2010)

Reshiram


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 5, 2010)

Zekrom he is awesome


----------



## Denizen (Jun 5, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> I wonder how our opinions would differ if they were differently colored?



9001 hours in MS Paint



Reshiram does look more badass as black - Zekrom is just as cool.


----------



## Dagor (Jun 5, 2010)

I would say Zekrom.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 5, 2010)

Denizen said:


> 9001 hours in MS Paint
> 
> 
> 
> Reshiram does look more badass as black - Zekrom is just as cool.


 thats is pretty cool i gotta say


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 5, 2010)

arceus will win


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2010)

Denizen said:


> 9001 hours in MS Paint
> 
> 
> 
> Reshiram does look more badass as black - Zekrom is just as cool.


Nice work, still gotta say Zekrom looks better.


----------



## South of Hell (Jun 7, 2010)

Zekrom


----------



## NightRaven (Jun 9, 2010)

Zekrom all the way woot! for sure, badass looking legendary.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 13, 2010)

Based on design only for now, I like Zekrom better. I think its design is more balanced, as he looks more fit, while Reshiram looks a bit heavy in my opinion.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Zekrom looks so much better than Reshiram


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Based on design only for now, I like Zekrom better. I think its design is more balanced, as he looks more fit, while Reshiram looks a bit heavy in my opinion.



Reshiram is taller than Zekrom, and lighter than Zekrom.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 13, 2010)

I just like Zekrom's design better, even though they both look pretty bad ass.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2010)

Zekrom looks like you could pilot it


----------



## Pipe (Jun 13, 2010)

Zekrom, he has arms to punch Reshiram in the face


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)

Reshiram has claws to rip Zekrom's eyes out.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyler said:


> Reshiram has claws to rip Zekrom's eyes out.



But so does Zekrom, so eh.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)

But Reshiram has a big dick, Zekrom doesn't even have one.

So, eh! :33


----------



## Raikage (Jun 17, 2010)

Zekrom.

BTW what are these to supposed to be, the embodiment of yin/yang good/evil?

If so the games storylines might actually differ for once by version.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 17, 2010)

I always go witht he unpopular one, then the popular one(ie Blue, Gold<first game>, Sapphire, Diamond).

So I guess it seems Black is my mojo. ReshiRAM. 



Raikage said:


> BTW what are these to supposed to be, the embodiment of yin/yang good/evil?
> 
> If so the games storylines might actually differ for once by version.


Yes, and the games will differ more than ever before.


----------



## Menace (Jun 18, 2010)

Zekrom.

Black Lightning > White Fire


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 21, 2010)

I like both equally


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone who doesn't like Zekrom is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

Words from Gamefreaks themselves.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 21, 2010)

Raikage said:


> Zekrom.
> 
> BTW what are these to supposed to be, the embodiment of yin/yang good/evil?
> 
> If so the games storylines might actually differ for once by version.



I think that's what the plan is for these games.


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2010)

Zekrom


----------



## trogdororeo (Jun 23, 2010)

Reshiram looks cooler+more Pokemon like, but Zekrom seems like it's going to be better. Electric Dragon FTW.


----------



## LordZekrom (Feb 25, 2011)

Zekrom 4 eva. He looks badass, dangerous and powerful. Plus he looks male while reshiram looks like a girl.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2011)

Zekrom


----------

